# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Камин 2,0 локальная кряк

## kuminova76

Здраствуйте , у меня возникла проблема :mad: программа запрашивает регистрационный ключ  в Камин 2.0 локальная , где его можно взять или может взломать какой нибудь прогой:confused::confused::confused::confuse  d:

----------


## Xamik

после установки программы вставь рег. номер на выбор от 95000 и до 99000...

----------

WWSa (20.08.2013)

----------

